# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Tecnología nuclear para ayudar a detener el comercio ilegal de marfil y madera

## Jonasino

> Este año, el Día Mundial del Medio Ambiente (5 de junio) se ha centrado, según explica el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de Naciones Unidas, en la lucha contra el comercio ilegal de productos procedentes de la fauna y flora silvestres.
> 
> Las técnicas basadas en tecnologías nucleares podrían ayudar a los científicos a rastrear el marfil de los elefantes en peligro de extinción.
> 
> El comercio de productos de especies en peligro de extinción es de creciente preocupación mundial. La medición de isótopos estables en productos procedentes de fauna y flora silvestres, como el marfil de los elefantes en peligro de extinción, puede ayudar a los científicos a identificar el lugar donde vivió el animal. Este es el enfoque de un proyecto del OIEA que comenzó a principios de este año.
> 
> La composición isotópica del marfil contiene información sobre lo que comió y bebió el elefante. Los isótopos estables de hidrógeno y oxígeno en el agua tienen un patrón mundial característico, y cuando un elefante bebe la firma isotópica del agua se conserva en sus colmillos. Mediante el análisis de la composición isotópica del marfil, los científicos pueden determinar el origen geográfico más probable de un elefante, lo que a su vez ayuda a los organismos legislativos a identificar las zonas donde se lleva a cabo la caza furtiva y derivar recursos para cortar de raíz el comercio del marfil. Ciertos isótopos también pueden proporcionar información sobre la edad del marfil, lo que permite evaluar si se mató al animal antes de que se implementara la prohibición del comercio.
> 
> Los mismos métodos se aplican al tráfico ilegal de madera de especies de árboles protegidas. Las certificaciones ecológicas internacionales para la madera no siempre son fiables, debido a la falta de información sobre la fuente exacta de la madera para verificar que ésta proviene de una cosecha sostenible. La composición isotópica del hidrógeno de la madera refleja la señal isotópica de hidrógeno de las precipitaciones, mostrando dónde creció el árbol.


Fuente: OIEA

----------

